# Towing rules



## Nicola89 (6 March 2018)

Hi, i Am hoping someone can help!  my cars towing capacity is 1800kg, the trailer weighs 767kg unladen and max gross weight is 1600kg. As its under 3.5 can I tow it with out a trailer licence? Also if a trailer max gross is say 2300kg but the actual trailer with horse weighs less than my cars towing capacity of 1800kg is my car legal to tow once I have a license?thanks


----------



## ester (6 March 2018)

It is best to post in the towing clinic here  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?490195-Welcome-to-HHO-Towing-Clinic


----------



## popsdosh (6 March 2018)

Nicola89 said:



			Hi, i Am hoping someone can help!  my cars towing capacity is 1800kg, the trailer weighs 767kg unladen and max gross weight is 1600kg. As its under 3.5 can I tow it with out a trailer licence? Also if a trailer max gross is say 2300kg but the actual trailer with horse weighs less than my cars towing capacity of 1800kg is my car legal to tow once I have a license?thanks
		
Click to expand...

You need to know your cars MAM to work out if you can drive it with the trailer and it would need to be 1900kg or less its towing capacity is not the limiting factor as that has no relevance to licence requirements. It should be on the weight plate on the vehicle usually on modern cars in the drivers side door post. 

You can drive a car trailer combination on a B licence as long as the combined MAM (Maximum authorised mass) is 3500kg or less

As for the second part you would have no issues towing that trailer legally once you have passed your test as long as the total trailer weight is kept below your cars towing limit. The fact the trailer has a theoretical MAM of 2300 has no influence on that


----------



## Equi (6 March 2018)

Frankly im of the mind anyone who wishes to tow a trailer with a horse should have the B+E. Ive seen some shocking trailer driving in my day, and despite my father being 1000000 years old and towing a trailer nearly every day of his life, i can reverse that thing better than him any day. Im considered the yard "show off" for my trailer maneuvering, and i put it all down to my amazing trailer teacher who made my training twice as hard as any test was ever going to be. He also had "water weights" in his trailer, so you actually could feel how things would move when you turn a corner etc...very handy experience when you want to pull a 17hh that doesnt know where his legs are.


----------



## ROG (7 March 2018)

ester said:



			It is best to post in the towing clinic here  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?490195-Welcome-to-HHO-Towing-Clinic

Click to expand...

Already answered in that thread


----------



## ester (7 March 2018)

I know, she posted it to that thread after I suggested it , just didn't say thanks  . I love how it gets you to pop up  (I know you get notifications if on that thread).


----------

